# Compiz wont compile



## grindbox (Feb 22, 2009)

have been all over the net trying to get compiz running on my system. Ive seen many youtube videos of people with success using FreeBSD 7.1 and KDE4.

I have tried installing from the ports "/usr/ports/x11-wm/compiz-fusion" make install clean
It compiles up to a point and then these errors...

" checking for COMPIZ... configure: error: Package requirements (x11-xcb xcomposite xfixes xdamage xrandr xinerama ice smlibxml-2.0 libxslt libstartup-notification-1.0 >=0.7) were not met:

gnome-config: not found
No package 'x11-xcb' found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables COMPIZ_CFLAGS
and COMPIZ_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
See the pkg-config man page for more details. "


Does anyone have a tried and true way for installing compiz on KDE?


----------



## ale (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't run kde but the problem seems not kde related.

What is the output of pkg_version -l "<" ?
Did you try unchecking GCONF knob? (run _make config_ on the port directory to unset).


----------



## chrischimp (Feb 22, 2009)

It looks like you're missing some required ports in order for compiz to compile and install. Update your ports collection.

Also, I would suggest using portmaster or portupgrade to handle your installing ports.

Both programs are fairly straightforward and well documented. Headaches are few and far between using them to keep your ports database up to date.


----------



## grindbox (Feb 22, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> I don't run kde but the problem seems not kde related.
> 
> What is the output of pkg_version -l "<" ?
> Did you try unchecking GCONF knob? (run _make config_ on the port directory to unset).





I tried to post the output but it went over the allowed character limit. Anything specific in there im looking for?


----------



## grindbox (Feb 22, 2009)

chrischimp said:
			
		

> It looks like you're missing some required ports in order for compiz to compile and install. Update your ports collection.
> 
> Also, I would suggest using portmaster or portupgrade to handle your installing ports.
> 
> Both programs are fairly straightforward and well documented. Headaches are few and far between using them to keep your ports database up to date.




I will google these programs as soon as I get back home and let everyone know of my outcome. I really appreciate the help guys.


----------



## ale (Feb 22, 2009)

grindbox said:
			
		

> I tried to post the output but it went over the allowed character limit. Anything specific in there im looking for?


If there are a lot of characters maybe you have many ports which need an upgrade.
Maybe you have installed the currently installed packages, updated the ports tree and now you want to install something which depends on newer versions of the installed packages.
You should be better upgrade before installing new ports.
But read /usr/ports/UPDATING


----------



## ale (Feb 22, 2009)

grindbox said:
			
		

> I will google these programs as soon as I get back home and let everyone know of my outcome.


No need to google, there is the Handbook
This is the part about upgrading ports, but I suggest you to read the whole chapter.


----------



## grindbox (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks again for your direction. The handbook is HUGE and started reading it from the cover last week. I think I am going to start with the CVSup Method. seems to be a bit easier for a BSD baby like myself. 

Unrelated, I would like to add, the support and help in this forum is superior to other forums and it is easy to see a higher level of knowledge with BSD users. Thanks again and im sure this is not the last time I will be needing help


----------



## grindbox (Feb 23, 2009)

If there are any noobs out there reading this, portmaster is a must. this program changes the entire face of compiling from the ports. WOW. 

I did a " portmaster -f /usr/ports/x11-wm/compiz-fusion "
and it seems to be fixing my dependency issue. I will keep posting progress until I have my desktop spinning like a box incase anyone else has similar issues.


----------



## ale (Feb 23, 2009)

grindbox said:
			
		

> I think I am going to start with the CVSup Method. seems to be a bit easier for a BSD baby like myself.


For the ports tree, portsnap is easier and faster.
All you have to do is running `# portsnap fetch extract` once (it may took some time), then always `# portsnap fetch update`
If you really want to use cvsup also for the ports tree, try _csup_: native, no install, no dependencies.


----------



## chrischimp (Feb 23, 2009)

grindbox said:
			
		

> If there are any noobs out there reading this, portmaster is a must. this program changes the entire face of compiling from the ports. WOW.
> 
> I did a " portmaster -f /usr/ports/x11-wm/compiz-fusion "
> and it seems to be fixing my dependency issue. I will keep posting progress until I have my desktop spinning like a box incase anyone else has similar issues.



A little tip, you don't have to specify the whole path. So...

```
portmaster -f x11/compiz-fusion
```
would work just as well.

I also echo what Ale suggested about portsnap, much quicker and easier to use. Unless you want to run stable or current versions of FreeBSD then use csup


----------



## ale (Feb 23, 2009)

chrischimp said:
			
		

> I also echo what Ale suggested about portsnap, much quicker and easier to use. Unless you want to run stable or current versions of FreeBSD then use csup


You can use portsnap even in those cases.
Maybe you are referring to freebsd-update.


----------



## chrischimp (Feb 23, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> You can use portsnap even in those cases.
> Maybe you are referring to freebsd-update.



For whatever reason I got confused thinking he wanted to update his src. Which is why I suggested using csup instead of portsnap :r

Unless you can do with portsnap as well?


----------



## grindbox (Feb 24, 2009)

after doing a portmaster -f /usr/ports/x11-wm/compiz-fusion it broke my system. I had about 20 gstreamer errors everytime I clicked on anything. I am starting from scratch. I believe I had this problem from not updating my ports properly from the beginning. I have done a fresh install of stable and I am currently waiting for a portupgrade -a to finish. 

Ill be sure to keep everyone up on the quest for compiz on bsd


----------

